# New Army!!!!



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok firstly, I know there is a new edition comnig out soon, but I am getting the rulebook free anyway, so that doesn't matter.

Hi folks, I have been playing 40k for about a year now, and wanted to start something new. I play Tau and BA in 40k, so I wanted to start a High elves army.

So my question is this,
What is the general 'feel' of High elves? And any advice on tactics and what not to buy?

Cheers,
Shas'o


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

There not really a not what to buy for hEs as all their troops are really good, currently silver helms are the only unit people tend to avoid. However they do take a bit of getting used to as they are not tough and are not numerous.

They are an elite style army, with some of the best magic users in the game. look at the army book and the model range to see what you like. I'm sure people will be more than happy to comment on any army lists you make


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

Well what kind of style do you want to play, as when i started i wanted to have something different to the way i play in 40k so i choose a very in your face, uber dragon list for my high elves.

So you should probably decide what you want out of it


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

High elves are a really versatile army that can be tailored to suit whatever playstyle you choose even the citizen levy are likely to be ok when the new rule book comes out but like the Empire army (the other really adaptable army) it needs a theme as mix and match never really works that well.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok thanks people.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

High Elves are very structured, with little opportunity for variation. In all honesty, that's totally their thing, so take it or leave it. I've played them for two years now and I like how dependable they are, but the lack of variety is making look for an alternate army. Don't get me wrong, the High Elves have two very powerful lists that are very hard to beat: Teclis and Star Dragons. Other than that, you're going to find yourself outmatched point-for-point against other armies.


----------

